# Camping - Flaming Gorge area



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Some friends of ours join us for a family camping trip every summer. We are looking to try out some new areas, and the Flaming Gorge/Green River area in particular. One of the things we will do is rent rafts and float the families down the Green below the Gorge. 

I have fished out there quite a bit, but have never camped. Any advice on decent campgrounds for family use? We’ll have two small trailers where we will sleep. I always prefer the mountains and shady spots, and it’s not looking like there is much of that in the near proximity to the dam. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

There are several campgrounds in the National Forest. Easy access to both the Lake and the Green below the dam. Do a Google search and look at them . I'd recommend making a reservation if you can.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Firefighters Memorial is great option. Bathrooms and I think one loop has hookups. 

Last November I stayed at Pine Forest which is owned by Flaming Gorge Lodge and they were exceptional. 435-889-3725. Some of the nicest people I've ever met. Full hookups and lots of family areas.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> There are several campgrounds in the National Forest. Easy access to both the Lake and the Green below the dam. Do a Google search and look at them . I'd recommend making a reservation if you can.


Any in particular you like or would recommend? I have looked online a bunch, but sometimes it is hard to tell, having never been to them before. And yes, hoping to make a reservation ASAP.

Thanks OO!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

We always camp up on top by Eagle basin. I hate paying to camp anywhere and you're by yourself in the areas we camp. It's only about ten to fifteen minutes to drive down to Dutch John from there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Any in particular you like or would recommend? I have looked online a bunch, but sometimes it is hard to tell, having never been to them before. And yes, hoping to make a reservation ASAP.
> 
> Thanks OO!


I love Fire Fighters. Loops A, B and C are all great. Depends on the size of your RV set up. Some of the sites are put in backwards. The place was built a long time ago when camping meant your RV was a tent. My glamper needs a space long enough and wide enough for 3 sliders , my truck and the drift boat. There are no full hook ups at Fire Fighters, but they do have a dump station and potable water. They also have some spickets around the campground. 
Pine Forest RV Campground has full hook ups but get your check book out. $$$$ They are owned by the same people that own the Lodge, Store and Standard Gas Station that also rents out rafts and such. Nice place but anal about quiet times. But to me that's not a bad thing. There are other places but for our family it is where we like to be.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely do not go to Greens lake campground and let the kids play at the private lake next door, definitely dont get campsite 11, it is the worst. also, do not use Trout Creek Flies with their 8 man self bailing rafts that float the river twice as fast since they have much less drag, that is all that I have to say about that. 
Firefighters is much closer, but also much hotter and much more congested IMHO. Right at the lake can be nice, but way hotter in the summer, it is about 10 degrees cooler up on top and not too far of a drive.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

The small Greendale camping site above the Flaming Gorge Resort is a nice spot. Firefighters is good. If you want a little less traffic and to be more in the pines, Skull Creek Campground is a good choice. There are free, undeveloped spots to camp all along the highway between Manila and Vernal, with some of the better spots near Red Canyon. 

If you have a large group, the overflow/group campground located between the Dam and Dutch John (can't remember the name) is pretty comfortable. Some people I know like to camp at Mustang Ridge where they can go for swims to cool off.


----------

